# VAG Code P0411, incorrect flow: FIX/SOLUTION for V6 B5 passat



## cmontboober (Jul 10, 2006)

*VAG-COM Code P0411, incorrect flow: FIX/SOLUTION for V6 B5 passat*

I've had this problem for about 6 months... came time to get the car smogged and it failed because of this, I forgot it had this problem. I had to tear it apart and find the problem, this can be a very frustrating problem to pinpoint so I'm writing this in hopes that it may help some of you. Total cost was ~$2.00 and about 3 hrs but could go faster since I burned time figuring out it was the pump.

First, I checked the relay in the ecm box under the hood... replaced it since the pump was running even when the car was off, draining the battery. I don't know if this was the cause but the pump doesn't run with the car off anymore.

I used vagcom with the car NOT running, and in the engine module clicked the "Output Test". I clicked "next" to the sai pump relay test. This cycles the pump continuously so I was able to inspect it running without the engine noise. I checked for a ruptured hose and found that when I pulled the hose to the airbox the noise of the sai pump changed... it sounded like a vacuum cleaner. I took it out (pain in the azz) and here's what I found:










The three rivets at the top were completely gone and the pump housing was separated. The difference can be seen between the two sides:

Good side:










Bad side (separation):










I replaced the missing rivets with bolts and lock washers, then punched out the remaining rivets with a phillips head screw driver and replaced those as well. It doesn't take much to punch out the rivets, the rivet metal is soft. I did three at a time since I didn't want to worry about the pump becoming separated completely:





































I reinstalled the pump and cleared the code, no problem since. Feel free to message me with any questions.

-Josh


----------

